# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met Sauna's en Thermen in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Beauty Sauna Peize (Peize)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Beauty Sauna Peize
Smeerveensedijk 4
Peize (DR)

Bezoek de website van Beauty Sauna Peize

*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Beauty Sauna Peize (Peize).*

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik heb hier via een kortingssactie zo'n arrangement gedaan.
Heerlijk in verschillende sauna's geweest, kreeg een lekkere zeep en olie massage en zelfs mijn hoofdhuid/haar werd meegenomen en ik kwam er terug als herboren  :Smile: 

Vond het allemaal prima verzorgd (schoon, lieve mmedewerkers), alleen daar wat eten/drinken kopen was wel prijzig zeg... achja hoort zeker bij een verwendagje  :Wink:

----------


## Aafke B.

Ik ben er zelf nog nooit geweest, maar heb 'm nog wel op mijn lijstje staan. Je kan via SaunaGids bekijken wat andere mensen zeggen over diverse sauna's en ook over Peize dus: 
http://zoek.saunagids.nl/local/Click...php?PollID=306, maar natuurlijk heeft iedereen z'n eigen mening en smaak!

----------

